

Holographic Views of Data - chrisdew
http://chrisdew.com/blog/2013/08/20/holographic-views-of-data/

======
wallrj
Just watched the screencast. Very interesting! And very well presented.

Some things that went through my head as I watched....

1\. The open source geek in me says "Where's the code?" \- If you're keeping
the algorithm closed source, then I guess it may be worth making that clear
and perhaps explicitly inviting potential investment partners (if that's what
you're aiming for).

2\. And if not source code, where can I download the holo binary?

~~~
chrisdew
Thanks,

I don't want to go to the effort of cleaning up the code unless there's
significant interest.

Is there an "ashamed" open source license, which forbids anyone from
associating some code with your name, as a condition of use?

Also, I intend building a usable piece of (open source) software from it first
- that's why I'm appealing for ideas.

------
nickfennell
A little over my head at points but the concept is intriguing to say the
least..

Great to watch.

------
agumonkey
Inspiring presentation. On to reading the references.

